# Boss VBX Spreader Help



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

3rd season on 2 of my Boss VBX, this is the 1st problem i have had..

Getting red 'X' error on the display.. 
Translates to Controller not communicating with the control module on the spreader. This unit was working and spreading salt when threw this error.
I have gone threw wiring, have power in the main power cables. I'm thinking it's in the pluges. Going to clean it good today.
Anyone else go thew this?? I know these units are still new to the market.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if the Boss VBX is a multiplex system or not (I assume it is), but my Western tornado was working fine one second and the next there was nothing. Ended up being the spreader module or the "brain"


----------



## bah1491 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have three of them and had similar trouble with one. Had to replace the weather pack plugs on the rear of truck / spreader. We clean, and put di-electric grease in everything before storage and still have stupid crap like that happen. Also had one "think" it was a Pintle unit when they are all auger lol. Had to reset module behind back panel on spreader.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Did you find a solution to this issue? I have one doing this right now. Be nice to figure it out before tomorrow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Check wiring first, but at this point, might be able to assume it's the module. Been seeing this a lot lately...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I know one person that has 3 VBX’s and he’s replaced everything on all 3 except the controller for one. 3 full harnesses, 3 modules, 2 controllers. The oldest one was new in February 2015. 

Seems like it makes sense if you’re relying on these things to have a spare controller, harness, and module on hand at all times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lots of info in this thread:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/boss-vbx-8000-communication-error.174998/


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lots of info in this thread:
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/boss-vbx-8000-communication-error.174998/


Thanks for the redirect. I appreciate it!


----------

